# Peoples' All Time Favorite Vivaria



## Agrippa

Well, I don't know if we've had a thread like this before, but I've been curious about this recently and wanted to know everyones' opinions- from the newest members to our most involved. I think if this proves successful, it will serve as an invaluable asset to those looking for inspiration. 

The idea is simple: list your top three favourite vivs (whether you consider them the most beautiful or the most innovative- the choice is yours.) Include a picture of the viv (or a link) along with the creator's name. You could even explain your reasoning, if you feel so compelled. 

I don't really know if these are my absolute favorites- I've seen quite a few over the year-and-a-half I've visited this board, but these vivaria popped immediately into my head as proving inspirational to my own work. 

*TimsViv's Vivarium:*








http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewt ... highlight=
This vivarium is simply stunning- the water feature really brings it to life. Otherwise, the land section would be somewhat dull, but the beautiful waterfall really sets it apart. 

*hans7's Vivarium:*








http://members.chello.nl/j.pietersma9/index_eng.htm
Yet another beautiful example of paludaria. I really love this terrarium because it's just so humongous- there's discus in there for God's sake!!! He also uses so many plants that you never get to see in vivaria, and the tank just looks pristine. I guess if you're European, these things just come naturally...

And Lastly:
*StevenBonheim's Vivarium:*








http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewt ... g&start=45
Surprised it wasn't a paludarium? :roll: Heh. Quite simply, I just like the look of this vivarium- it looks like someone went exploring in the Amazon and just brought this back with them.

Well, those are my top three. I'm interested to see what everyone else thinks. What are your favourites?


----------



## VicSkimmr

Dan Conner's 240








http://www.vivariaforums.com/forums/sho ... =64&page=4

Then Marty's from Mist King (but his thread here is broken)

Then wishIwereAnExper'ts 120








http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewt ... c&start=15

What can I say? I'm a sucker for acrylic vivariums.


----------



## AndrewFromSoCal

I thought acrylic warped really bad?


----------



## Agrippa

Let's try to stay on topic.

Come now, there's 166 views and only *one* poster. All of you viewers must have your own opinions, and I'd be happy to hear them. Don't be bashful!!


----------



## Nuggular

That first one you posted has to be one of my favorites as well. Other than that, I have 2 tanks of my own that would be the next two. I need to take some updated pics of them. I will post them soon.


----------



## VicSkimmr

AndrewFromSoCal said:


> I thought acrylic warped really bad?


Not really. Mine has warped a little near the lights, but nothing significant, and its made out of 1/4" acrylic. The door, on the other hand, is giving me trouble, but thats not because of a warp from the lighting.

But, back to the discussion!


----------



## Nuggular

Heres one I really like, definately one of my favorites

This guy lives in Finland. He offers these pictures as backgrounds. But they are his tanks and animals.


----------



## hans7

Always nice to see mine paludarium in the top 3 Agrippa.
I wase suprised to see it her on the topic :lol: \

Also i have a nice link with nice pictures of the dutch contest (with butiful pictures of aquarium and paludarium) just have a look if you want and tip on the name to see the photo,s.

http://www.venividivissie.org/wedstrijd/deelnemers.html

In the meen time there was a new update on mine home page

Now i try to vissit more often 8)


----------



## Curt61

Hey, here is VicSkimmr's tank he made this fall or winter, I love how it is set up, it looks very natural, and also you can view it from any angle that you want.
http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewt ... c&start=30
I also love this tank that Rana made:
http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewt ... highlight=

I love how green it is and how well planted the back wall is, it also has some unique wood in it.

I can't find the third viv that I love. It had sand as a substrate with leaf litter over it, and had a chunk of driftwood in the center with broms all over it. I cannot find this thread, and I can't remember who made it.

Curt.


----------



## Frogtofall

I think I have 3 favorites.

First is Ghazanfar's viv. Amazing...










Andy's viv


















(old picture)









And last but not least, Steven's viv which someone already posted up there. Great work!


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert

My top three are Ghanzafer's and Steven's above, as well as Marc van Doorn's:










-Solly


----------



## Guest

I've always loved one of Dilshad Khan's setups from Frognet, mainly for the pure simplicity and extreme naturalness of it (a gazillion plants doesn't always mean a more attractive viv):



















This one belongs to Ben E:




























This one is from Harald Divossen's collection (one of MANY). It's nothing special, I suppose, but has always appealed to me:


----------



## sean33

Ben E's self sustained vivarium system is definitely my all time favourite and impress me the most.
http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewt ... sc&start=0


----------



## joeyo90

my favs would be (not in any real order):

http://www.aquariumdesigngroup.com/

pic 10 under the paludariums

and a smaller one i really enjoyed
egon's? viv on wildsky

http://www2a.biglobe.ne.jp/~wild-sky/vi ... 0large.jpg


and Marc van Doorn's first viv


----------



## Anoleo2

Wow all these vivs are great, but I really like Skyldale's riverside viv...










http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=24788


----------



## Nuggular

This is definately one of my favorite tank. 

StevenBonheim did a great job on this. I like it because there are just so well planted. So pleasing to the eye. And its totally custom made.


----------



## Agrippa

Lol, I already posted that one, but keep them coming!! It's interesting to see everyones' preferences for design.


----------



## nellis

Nuggular, I'm pretty sure rain is a girl, but you're right, her tanks _were _ (I believe she tore down this tank) amazing. Definately inspired me to set up my viv. 



Nuggular said:


> Heres one I really like, definately one of my favorites
> 
> This guy lives in Finland. He offers these pictures as backgrounds. But they are his tanks and animals.


----------



## zaroba

i think my three favorite are now StevenBonheim's, Ben E's, and Marc van Doorn's that are posted on the first page of this topic.


----------



## Guest

GOod thread!!!


----------



## lessthantito

steve's vic's and marty from mist kings rack they are my top 3


----------



## pilo0024

i'm not even gonna try to pick my 3 favorite, cuz i won't be able to find some of the ones i've seen and there's just so many people who really kick butt at making these things. i have yet to make my first real one, but i come here for inspiration. here's a couple random ones i like.

For the smaller ones i really like defaced's 25g. something about where he has everything really is pleasing.
http://www.dendroboard.com/coppermine/d ... =898&pos=0

this is one by andersonii.
http://www.dendroboard.com/coppermine/d ... t=1&pos=10

and this one is just a ridiculously cool idea 
http://www.dendroboard.com/coppermine/d ... t=1&pos=39


----------



## *slddave*

I'll give a shout out to Hans and his page. If you go through the whole website you'll appreciate how big it is and how much effort went into it.

http://www.hans-paludarium.nl/


----------



## Squash713

Great thread! I really like detrazgw's stepped waterfall:

http://www.dendroboard.com/coppermine/d ... 833&pos=37


----------



## JoshKaptur

I'm too lazy to look it up, but I remember being so enamored with Mist-King Marty's corner tank...


----------



## VicSkimmr

Don't bother, its been lost to the internets.


----------



## fon

*Tim's Viv*

I own a pair of Brazilian Rainbow Boas, so I used to only belong to the kingsnake.com forum, but tim is a member there too and when i saw the pictuers of his viv in the galleries I was determined to make something as beautiful as that for my female brb. Everyone on the brb forum told me that snake poop is too big for a vivarium to work for them. but i was determined. so i got a 125gal tank and followed the blackjungle.com's instructins to the letter, with a design i created to resemble tim's. I have spent hundreds of dollars getting all the materials and dozens of hours researching vivariums, and setting it up. it's still not done, but I just wanted to say that Tim's Vivarium is a work of art, and it inspired me.


----------



## defaced

> I can't find the third viv that I love. It had sand as a substrate with leaf litter over it, and had a chunk of driftwood in the center with broms all over it. I cannot find this thread, and I can't remember who made it.


Sound's like Jeff's tank. http://dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=14765

Thanks to the person who mentioned my 25g. That's one of my cooler ideas I think. 

Todd's Evil Viv:








Thread: http://dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=23886
I love the concept and the execution. It's just a really neat idea that turned out great. It's so good one day I'm going to steal it for some U. Phantasticus :twisted: 

I always have a thing for Antone's tanks, it's the plant placement and photography, but I remember dropping my jaw when I saw this one. 








Thread: http://dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=18173&highlight

I can't think of a third right now.


----------



## dendrodave

this one I found on paludarium website and I love it


----------



## housevibe7

^^ :shock: Wow!


----------



## ksquared

http://terracom.tk/

bunch of cool vivs here including the one dendrodave posted a picture of. cant say i have a favorite one, because everytime i go back i find new things i like about different vivs.


----------



## Guest

Thats an awesome Paludarium!!!!


----------



## Grassypeak

Go to the above mentioned site and look at Ronald de Mol's viv

O.K………… Ca mon………………. 

Whose wife is going to let them get away with this thing in the middle of the living room? :?


----------



## kyle1745

I have to agree that thing is nuts... I still have plans for a 150gal or so, but not looking like this year.

My owly issue with something that big is that it would almost need to be front opening.


----------



## Jason

How do they do this with the water, it is moving.

http://home.wanadoo.nl/v.a.kroon/terracom/main.htm

Nice viv. I really like this link. Thanks


----------



## defaced

Are you talking about the banner at the top of the page? If so, that's not anyone's viv, that's a banner for the site. The moving water effect is done with a Java applet (miniature program).


----------



## Dendro

click on the water.........


----------



## sebastiaan

i dont know if any of u know this site, its japanese with a poor english translation but the viv's are surprisingly differnt and beautifull !!

http://www.wildsky.net/vivarium/evivariu.htm


----------



## ShaneV

dendrodave said:


> this one I found on paludarium website and I love it


Thats at Aquarium Design Group here in Houston. Its even better in person! All of theirs are great go to http://www.aquariumdesigngroup.com/ and choose galleries -> Paludariums


----------



## carlos




----------



## a hill

Nuggular said:


> Heres one I really like, definately one of my favorites
> 
> This guy lives in Finland. He offers these pictures as backgrounds. But they are his tanks and animals.


It would be that gal who lives in Finland aka Satu

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/photo ... peace.html

Thats one of my favorites as well. I also like the tanks that Tyler has been making.

-Andrew


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

There are many I have seen over the years that amazed me, but I will stick to board members.

Jay Hupp! Everything the man builds is beautiful.









My favorite of his...









And I think Antone (frogtofall) builds the most interesting and well textured smaller tanks.









Tyler is also up there with the top. And no one does it like the guys at Black Jungle.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Thanx Mike for the compliment!


All these vivs are amazing!

I think Stevens would have to amongst my favs. along with most of Antones work!



Anyways to anyone interested I will be posting some updated pix of the Transylvaria (Evil) viv this weekend . As well as pix of my Eden viv.

Keep up the great work the rest of you Viv Gods!


Todd


----------



## KeroKero

First I'll mention that most of my fav display tanks have been shown already. I can't currently find the pics I had of the Variance tank that was shown at IAD two years ago... but another favorite... the little wine fridge one 

I do have to admit I find it a bit amusing on how the tanks that are favorited tend to be opposite of the tanks that we american froggers do... we like lots of tiny little tanks with a "collect them all" pokemon type frog mentality, where most of the tanks favorited here are the only, or one of very few, tanks that the owners have. They are massive, and an averaged sized frog tank the majority of the hobby uses wouldn't even make a decent sized sump tank for them! Would most hobbyests be willing to give up their rack set up with 6-16 tanks on it for one large one? Not many...


----------



## dufus

http://www.aquariumdesigngroup.com/
#'s 2,3,and 11 under pauladariums.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

KeroKero said:


> I do have to admit I find it a bit amusing on how the tanks that are favorited tend to be opposite of the tanks that we american froggers do... we like lots of tiny little tanks with a "collect them all" pokemon type frog mentality...


You are so right. I hope this changes some over time. In Europe, and it is the same with the tanks in this tread, a lot more attention is put on planting the tanks. I prefer a larger well planted tank, even if you have to search for the frogs a bit, it makes the overall experience much more pleasing. But, I think in time it will change. Look where the reef hobby is and the amazing set-ups people build for them. Vivariums in the US will get there in time, I think...hope.


----------



## Jungle_John

ShaneV said:


> dendrodave said:
> 
> 
> 
> this one I found on paludarium website and I love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats at Aquarium Design Group here in Houston. Its even better in person! All of theirs are great go to http://www.aquariumdesigngroup.com/ and choose galleries -> Paludariums
Click to expand...

chris from the boards works there


----------



## tyler

ADG is awesome. The Senske bros do some pretty amazing stuff.


----------



## nelcadiz

The all vivariums are amazing, some from company dedicated to create nature spaces, but I believe that they are must to value or to think the user´s vivarium only, because with this is demostred ours skills to create a place the most same at the nature. Only is a opinion.


my favourites vivs are

From VicSkimmr










From Projectreptile


----------



## valledelcauca

Best viv I`ve ever seen! That`s rainforest baby


----------



## Axl

Valledelcauca, I agree whit you!


----------



## Jordan B

Yeah, that viv is fantastic! I'm always a sucker for vivs like that one...even without being full of plants it conveys the image of a natural scene much better.


----------



## nelcadiz

Wow, these vivarium is amazing, who is the owner?


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Defaced


----------



## valledelcauca

The guy is called Rob Huigsloot

For more nice vivs check out the dutch page
http://www.gifkikker.nl/Fotos/Terrariafotoalbum/tabid/179/Default.aspx


----------



## nelcadiz

gifkikkers it´s a good web about europeans´vivarium.

From P. Vergoossen, I haven´t words :shock:


----------



## godsgurl377

Now _that_ is breathtaking. I will second that favorite. 

You really could live in that one! :wink:


----------



## droseraman

that last one is so cool


----------



## dustin_grey

godsgurl377 said:


> Now _that_ is breathtaking. I will second that favorite.
> 
> You really could live in that one! :wink:


You could live in it indeed! Thats so rad, even if there werent much room Id happily lie down in there and nap.


----------



## Agrippa

Wow, I didn't even realize that this thread was at all active. :shock: 

There are some truly amazing vivaria out there!!!

It seems that European enclosures are really dominating when it comes to inspirational works- but they've been doing it for a LONG time, so I guess that definitely counts for something.

Anyway, thanks everyone who has, thus far, posted- as for the rest of you, we want to hear your opinions too!!!

Thanks!


----------



## Leonardo D.

AMAZING!









Greatings,
Leonardo


----------



## DizzyD

They are all rediculously sweet!!! I again am a crappy decision maker when it comes to these things. But w/out a doubt this little thread is key for inspiration for future viv building. Way to help me get the ball rolling!! 8)


----------



## Dendro Dave

dendrodave said:


> this one I found on paludarium website and I love it



LoL...i was a lil confused by this. I was like i dont remember posting that 

then i realized.


----------



## BallentineChen

I nominate this thread for sticky.


----------



## skronkykong

What are those blue flowers?


----------



## KeroKero

Looks to be sinningia, a type of gesneriad...


----------



## bLue_reverie

don't mean to gravedig here but this seems too good of a thread to let die. if i am in any wrongdoing, just let me know with a warning.

just came across these










































now these are all aquariums, but i'm definitely going to the nontropical forest scene for my other ground frogs.

for more, http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main ... _portfolio


----------



## Dean

These are excellent vivariums no doubt. But alot of them are not realistic and over planted. When I eventually create a large vivarium I want it to more of a realistic example of a rain forest floor. And these little guys are hard enough to view which is what I'm looking for.


----------



## Mikee

Wow! great vivs......great inspiration.


----------



## JoshH

I like alot of the really mossy ones, especially Euros. The Amano style aquariums are beautiful but unrealistic looking to me, plus a lot of maintinence.


----------



## Julio

wow great looking tanks!!


----------



## KeroKero

Well the recently posted fish tanks were actually part of a competition - aquascape replicating nature scenes. I admit they are really cool, but my brain gets tweaked everytime I see the moss "tree" with its rasbora and shrimp "birds".

I agree that pretty much all our frog tanks are over planted, but what it comes down to is that they are usually to make us feel good and our adaptable and hardy frog friends just deal with what they've got - not like they have a choice. Thus why all my tanks are ugly... my frogs don't have to compete with plants for attention and they get the tanks the way they want :lol: You'll never see my tanks on this thread...


----------



## Rain_Frog

I agree.

also, I don't comment much in this section because so many vivariums shown are newly setup...wait a few weeks, and most of the plants will be dead. I don't get excited unless I see a "before" and "after" pic, several months later.


----------



## hylahill

I really like the diversity of tanks and opinions regarding what looks best-must admit some of these european paludariums are pretty intimidating! I look over at my tanks and...well they are the best I could do with what I had and they work just fine for me and the frogs!  Plenty of great ideas for all-keep them coming!


----------



## KeroKero

Not all those paluds are European, but done by the aquarium design group here in the US (many of the fish tanks shown were too), but they follow many of the same ideas of the Euro tanks... bigger is better.


----------



## Dendro

This is mine favorite viv. its a amazing pice of natural art from Hans Pietersma from Holland.


----------



## BallentineChen

This thread should really be stickied.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

And updated with more tanks!


----------



## boogsawaste

valledelcauca said:


> Best viv I`ve ever seen! That`s rainforest baby


Anyone know what kind of ferns are on the back of this one?


----------



## slim shadoobie

this thread needs to be revived


----------



## roxrgneiss

This is a super different, killer tank. The hardscape is well crafted and unique and the plant selection uncommonly tasteful. Just having some fun with critique speech.  This is certainly one of my favorites.

Here's the thread after completion and construction journal:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/30800-40-gallon-w-rock-wall-pics-2.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/28850-40-gallon-construction-journal.html

Always nice to see new innovations! 

Mike


----------



## clwatkins10

sNApple's exo terra:


----------



## Viaje

This is a really cool thread, so I'm bumping it!
This is my all time favorite viv,








made by arielelf, here's a link to it's thread.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/22002-60-gallon-construction.html
Now, let's keep this thread going!


----------



## M_A_B

every time i see that tank i feel inspired...it is truly amazing


----------



## Rick

Wow...im going to have to say that that is indeed my favorite vivarium of all time.


----------



## UmbraSprite

Yep there is definitely some art here. 

I have to make so many plain 10's for my large collection that this really makes me miss setting up these beauties. Might be time to create something for the human section of the house


----------



## Energy

Wow- what an inspirational thread!, definately should be a sticky!


----------



## vivbulider

i cant let this thread die 
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/49602-hill-stream-paludarium.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/43615-large-vivarium-construction.html


----------



## Energy

Woo hoo! My tank made the thread! Any new ones out there? Love to see this thread come back strong.


----------



## dendrothusiast

people need to post on this thread again!


----------



## Vermfly

I love this one by Ton Imming on Terracom.uk








And this one by Rene Schloter








This one by Christopher de Neve on Terracom.ok is epic.








I love the length of it.


----------



## Vermfly

Oooh this one by Davy Noelmans with all the mossy wood crossing the front is incredible too.


----------



## Philsuma

Here's a sad comment....

I'll bet @ 80% of those vivs are European.

Apparently we are lacking some serious viv making skills


----------



## Vermfly

Here's one I know is from North America. I think this is the corner viv from Marty of Mistking that people had been raving about. He updated pictures of it recently on another board. It is still stunning.








Definitely an amazing tank.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Philsuma said:


> Here's a sad comment....
> 
> I'll bet @ 80% of those vivs are European.
> 
> Apparently we are lacking some serious viv making skills


Yeah but you guys invented peanut butter.

Some of those vivs I would actually consider works of art, they are beautiful.


----------



## Philsuma

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yeah but you guys invented peanut butter.


and you guys invented viagra..

At least we have above average husbandry skillz, breeding success and diversity of species to make up for the viv construction shortcomings.

Canadian viv?....at least we are getting a little closer to the U.S......


----------



## GRIMM

Philsuma said:


> and you guys invented viagra..
> 
> At least we have above average husbandry skillz, breeding success and diversity of species to make up for the viv construction shortcomings.
> 
> Canadian viv?....at least we are getting a little closer to the U.S......


I can assure you my next viv will be worthy of this thread and fill the canadian quote! 

I have so many faves saved on my computer, time to sort through and choose the top 3.


----------



## dendrothusiast

I'm still waiting on mine to finish filling in so I can post it here. It's so tedious waiting though. I'm glad to see people sharing on this again thanks.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Philsuma said:


> and you guys invented viagra..
> 
> At least we have above average husbandry skillz, breeding success and diversity of species to make up for the viv construction shortcomings.
> 
> Canadian viv?....at least we are getting a little closer to the U.S......


I don't think European vivs are even better, some of the ones I've seen posted here more than rival them.


----------



## Regalia

GRIMM said:


> I can assure you my next viv will be worthy of this thread and fill the canadian quote!
> 
> I have so many faves saved on my computer, time to sort through and choose the top 3.


Waiting on those youtube update videos!


----------



## GRIMM

Regalia said:


> Waiting on those youtube update videos!


Just added one today


----------



## BR5

Wow, alot of great ideas.
Brian


----------



## nick65

@ Grimm...how do i find your video on youtube?
Nick


----------



## addam4208283

some really vives here.
i just watched the video clip about the golden frogs from one of the links posted. pretty sad to hear about them being gone from the wild. at least they are being kept in captivity though. unlike the costa rican golden frog that is just gone.
ADAM


----------



## ryan10517

i think i have looked through this thread all the way through 7 or 8 times. some of these just take your breath away don't they


----------



## Dendro Dave

I'm depressed no one has posted one of mine here  Guess it is back to the drawing board


----------



## james67

Dendro Dave said:


> I'm depressed no one has posted one of mine here  Guess it is back to the drawing board


agreed. 
james


----------



## ds51

there are some great terrarium/vivarium 
but this thread need to be updated 
as I have seen some really good ones on here which are not on this thread


----------



## roxrgneiss

ds51 said:


> there are some great terrarium/vivarium
> but this thread need to be updated
> as I have seen some really good ones on here which are not on this thread


I agree, but then again, there is who-knows-how-much information that has become buried or lost in this forum over the years. I don't think it has been linked here, but the thread below should provide lots of inspiration for those that haven't seen it.

*Favorite Vivs*


Mike


----------

